# Deductions Available to Home Business Owners



## Canadian Finance (Apr 3, 2009)

I just did a series this week on the deductions available to home business owners.

*Claiming Business Income And Expenses*

*Capital Cost Allowance (CCA)*

*Business-Use-Of-Home Expenses*


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

CF: you should probably discuss the REOP requirement in your first post. I don't think you should leave readers with the expectation that they will be able to create losses from a business and claim them against earned income indefinitely: over time, they run the risk of a review, an audit and the loss of the claimed expenses.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, funny! Not a recent series by CF; just brought to the fore by spam.


----------

